# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012



## PCGH_Marco (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 09/2012 ist ab sofort      online. Die  neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 1. August 2012    am   Kiosk.  Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3      Werktage  früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games   Hardware   09/2012  in diesen  Thread. Die Redaktion  versucht hier, auf   Fragen   und  Anregungen möglichst schnell  zu antworten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-09-2012-haben-euch-gefallen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...-der-ausgabe-09-2012-haben-euch-gefallen.html

Marco


----------



## DjKaTa (26. Juli 2012)

*VORSCHAU: PCGH 09/2012 mit Mini-PC-Special, 256-GB-SSDs, Grafikkarten leiser machen, 2 Spielevollversionen und mehr*

Die Ausgabe sieht super aus, überlege mir schon eine Weile lang mein PC in ein kleines Gehäuse unterzubringen und dazu noch World of Goo 

Wird gekauft


----------



## Pixy (26. Juli 2012)

Wird in dieser Ausgabe die MSI N680GTX Lightning getestet?


----------



## Vhailor (26. Juli 2012)

Hoffe bei den Boards sind auch aktuelle matx-Vertreter bei. Schön kleines High-End


----------



## vAro (26. Juli 2012)

Freue mich besonders auf das Mini-PC Special!
Besonderes Augenmerk wird das Prodigy bekommen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem kleinen Racker.

Dem Postboten werde ich am Samstag schon sabbernd die Tür aufmachen...


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Juli 2012)

Worlf of Goo, ich freu mich schon. 
Den Rest schau ich mir erst an wenn ich sie im Briefkasten habe


----------



## SoldierShredder (27. Juli 2012)

Find ich schon etwas enttäuschend, dass die beiden PCGH-Vollversionen einfach genau dieselben sind wie von der 07/12 PC Games-Ausgabe. Zumindest ein Titel darf ruhig was anderes sein...naja, greif ich halt nur auf die Magazin-Version zu.


----------



## Pixy (27. Juli 2012)

Wie schön, dass man hier zu den Fragen auch Antworten bekommt



> Wird in dieser Ausgabe die MSI N680GTX Lightning getestet?


Na dann eben net, dann wollen Sie eben keine zeitschrift verkaufen.


----------



## The Rock (28. Juli 2012)

Kannst kaufen, die GTX680 Lightning wird getestet. 

Etwas komisch finde ich, dass das Display des Zenbooks Prime im Testtext nur mit "spiegelt leicht und zieht deutlich schlieren" kommentiert wird. Carsten Spille beschwert sich im Kommentar auch, dass es ihm nicht matt genug ist.

Da frage ich mich nur: HÄ??? Das Display vom ZBP wurde bislang im jedem Review was ich im Internet gesehen habe als das absolute Highlight des Notebooks herausgestellt! FULL HD auf 13 Zoll IPS Display mit super Farben und Blickwinkeln! In der Tabelle steht zwar unten noch "+Sehr gutes Display", aber das kann den Eindruck auch nicht mehr retten, dass ihr irgendwie zum Teil vielleicht viel zu Hohe Ansprüche auf Displays habt. 

Mal ein paar Zitate aus anderen Reviews:



> Test: ASUS Zenbook Prime UX31A - das UltraUltrabook
> Das Highlight ist aber ohne Frage das FullHD-IPS-Display. Nicht nur,  dass es eine hohe Auflösung besitzt, es kann auch mit Top-Messwerten,  einer erstklassigen subjektiven Bildqualität, tollen Farben, stabilen  Blickwinkeln und nicht zuletzt einer matten Oberfläche aufwarten. Gerade  Letzteres sorgt dafür, dass das UX31A im Outdoor-Einsatz erheblich mehr  Spaß bereitet als der verspiegelte Vorgänger.
> 
> Test Asus Zenbook Prime UX31A Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> ...


Stattdessen schaut ihr lieber drauf ob man drauf spielen kann und ob es Schlieren zieht... also welche Zielgruppe die Ultrabooks nicht haben, sind die Gamer.


----------



## Jun2007 (28. Juli 2012)

Ausgabe 09/2012 heute im Briefkasten
Klasse artikel....weiter so


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Juli 2012)

The Rock schrieb:


> Etwas komisch finde ich, dass das Display des Zenbooks Prime im Testtext nur mit "spiegelt leicht und zieht deutlich schlieren" kommentiert wird. Carsten Spille beschwert sich im Kommentar auch, dass es ihm nicht matt genug ist.


IPS und Full-HD sind zwei Kriterien, die das ZBP ja auch fein umsetzt. Aber dass „matt“ nun ein zu hoher Anspruch sein soll, kapier ich nicht. Matt gab's schon vor der Glare-o-mania und da konnte es jeder Billigheimer von LCD. Das ist meinetwegen vielleicht old-school, aber ganz sicher kein hoher Anspruch. Toshiba zeigt in dieser Hinsicht, wie's deutlich besser geht.

Was die Links zu anderen Reviews angeht: Ja, prima. Schön, wenn's denen matt genug ist. Wir haben im Heft ja auch einen direkten Vergleich von matten (Toshiba), gut entspiegelten (ZBP) und schlecht/kaum entspiegelten Displays bei den Ultrabooks. Da kann sich jeder selbst sein Urteil bilden, was ihm reicht.

Bei manchen Tests im Netz (nicht notwendigerweise die die du verlinkt hast und ich will ja auch niemandem ans Bein pinkeln) frage ich mich aber, ob Reviewer da auch wirklich hingucken oder sich lieber über die Teststellung eines begehrten Gerätes freuen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten Tests auch die Schwachstellen eines Geräts benennen - das Lobpreisen, wie es insbesondere vielen US-amerikanischen oder reinen social-media-Reviews zueigen ist, wird doch eigentlich schon zur Genüge von der PR-Abteilung des jeweiligen Herstellers übernommen.

Aber wenn der schon „matt“ schreibt …


----------



## ile (28. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> IPS und Full-HD sind zwei Kriterien, die das ZBP ja auch fein umsetzt. Aber dass „matt“ nun ein zu hoher Anspruch sein soll, kapier ich nicht. Matt gab's schon vor der Glare-o-mania und da konnte es jeder Billigheimer von LCD. Das ist meinetwegen vielleicht old-school, aber ganz sicher kein hoher Anspruch. Toshiba zeigt in dieser Hinsicht, wie's deutlich besser geht.
> 
> Was die Links zu anderen Reviews angeht: Ja, prima. Schön, wenn's denen matt genug ist. Wir haben im Heft ja auch einen direkten Vergleich von matten (Toshiba), gut entspiegelten (ZBP) und schlecht/kaum entspiegelten Displays bei den Ultrabooks. Da kann sich jeder selbst sein Urteil bilden, was ihm reicht.
> 
> ...



Stimme dir voll und ganz zu!!!   

Genau so muss das sein. Bspw. wusste ich - als sehr interessierter Ultrabookaffiner! - noch gar nicht, dass das Teil gar nicht richtig matt ist, obwohl ich viele Tests dazu gelesen habe. Und auch für mich ist das sehr wohl ein Unterschied!


----------



## The Rock (28. Juli 2012)

Ok, matt ist anscheinend nicht matt, aber spiegelnd ist auch nicht spiegelnd. Was ich bislang gesehen habe, ist dieses Display doch WEIT WEIT WEIT von den üblichen Notebook Spiegeln ala Acer entfernt und ich denke die Auflösung und sonstigen Daten sind viel wichtiger als ob es 100% matt ist oder doch nicht ganz. Dafür ist der Rest einfach viel zu gut und müsste viel mehr herausgestellt werden. 

Außerdem spiegelt JEDES Display, wenn man nur weit genug von der Seite draufschaut.


----------



## ile (28. Juli 2012)

The Rock schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, matt ist anscheinend nicht matt, aber spiegelnd ist auch nicht spiegelnd. Was ich bislang gesehen habe, ist dieses Display doch WEIT WEIT WEIT von den üblichen Notebook Spiegeln ala Acer entfernt und ich denke die Auflösung und sonstigen Daten sind viel wichtiger als ob es 100% matt ist oder doch nicht ganz. Dafür ist der Rest einfach viel zu gut und müsste viel mehr herausgestellt werden.
> 
> Außerdem spiegelt JEDES Display, wenn man nur weit genug von der Seite draufschaut.



1. Muss es ganz einfach erwähnt werden, und ich find das top von PCGH 

2. Gehts grad nicht um "weit genug von der Seite", sondern von vorn. Allein das wurde bewertet und das macht ja schließlich auch Sinn. Wer schaut denn bitte alltäglich im 175 Grad Winkel drauf??! 

Es ist eben nicht alles Gold, was glänzt, auch beim Zenbook nicht. Und genau deswegen lese ich Tests, Lobeshymnen, die mir die Schwachstellen verbergen, hab ich bereits genug gesehen...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Juli 2012)

Pixy schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass man hier zu den Fragen auch Antworten bekommt
> 
> Na dann eben net, dann wollen Sie eben keine zeitschrift verkaufen.


 
Sorry, ich war bis eben im Urlaub. So richtig. Offline und so. 

Die Frage wurde ja schon beantwortet, ich möchte aber noch hinzufügen, dass der Test "High-End-Boliden" noch einige weitere Sahnestücke zum Vergleich enthält. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pixy (29. Juli 2012)

> Kannst kaufen, die GTX680 Lightning wird getestet.


Danke für die Auskunft, wobei ich das schon peinlich finde, dass man diese Frage erst durch einen Abonnenten beantwortet bekommt und nicht durch PCGH_Thilo oder  PCGH_Carsten.

Aber Dir danke ich für die Auskunft.





Nachtrag:


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Sorry, ich war bis eben im Urlaub. So richtig. Offline und so.
> 
> Die  Frage wurde ja schon beantwortet, ich möchte aber noch hinzufügen, dass  der Test "High-End-Boliden" noch einige weitere Sahnestücke zum  Vergleich enthält.
> 
> ...



Ah, Danke, Urlaub sei Dir ja gegönnt, aber Du bist doch bestimmt nicht nur der einzige, der diese Frage hätte beantworten können oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Juli 2012)

Daniel war dieser Tage ebenfalls (Teilzeit) in Urlaub, ich die ganze Woche - und da das Heft auch erst seit diesem WE bei den Abonnenten ist, haben die Kollegen vermutlich den Thread hier noch nicht besucht. Man kann nicht überall sein


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juli 2012)

Gute Ausgabe, so wie man's halt von euch gewohnt ist


----------



## Pixy (29. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Daniel war dieser Tage ebenfalls (Teilzeit) in Urlaub, ich die ganze Woche - und da das Heft auch erst seit diesem WE bei den Abonnenten ist, haben die Kollegen vermutlich den Thread hier noch nicht besucht. Man kann nicht überall sein


 
Na gut, will mal nicht so sein.
Werde mir das Heft kaufen, sobald es im Laden ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juli 2012)

Selbstquote aus nem anderen Thread: 


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich fände es um einiges transparenter, wenn neben der LeistungsNOTE auch die Prozentzahl aus dem Performanceindex angegeben würde - die Note ist zwar natürlich nötig, um eine Gesamtnote generieren zu können, davon abgesehen macht sie den Vergleich zu anderen Karten bzw. die Einordnung der Leistung kompliziert.
> Wenn ihr in Zukunft den Prozentwert aus dem Performanceindex neben die Note schreiben könntet, wäre das toll


----------



## BikeRider (30. Juli 2012)

Ein gutes Heft.
Nichts schlechtes, aber auch nichts herausragendes dabei.


----------



## ColorMe (30. Juli 2012)

Kurz eine allgemeine Frage: ist irgendwann mal eine eBook-Ausgabe geplant? Habe nämlich keine Lust im Bus etc. die Zeitung heraus zu holen. Vielleicht könnte man das ja für Abonnenten etc. irgendwie ermöglichen. Auf die Print-Ausgabe würde ich trotzdem nicht verzichten wollen, da es auf dem Thron einfach nichts über eine Print-Ausgabe geht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Juli 2012)

Gibt's schon seit längerem bei pubbles, allerdings nur „entweder … oder“ - also nicht als Zusatzangebot zum Heft: [:] PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles


----------



## Coolviper (30. Juli 2012)

Mhh,ich habe noch keins bekommen...


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juli 2012)

Meine war dieses mal schon am Samstag da, die Lieferzeit steigert sich langsam (soll heißen, sie nimmt ab  ).

Hat jemand von der Redaktion meinen Post gelesen und gibt mir Feedback zum Feedback?


----------



## ColorMe (30. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Gibt's schon seit längerem bei pubbles, allerdings nur „entweder … oder“ - also nicht als Zusatzangebot zum Heft: [:] PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles



Alles schön gut, aber so muss ich mich ja entscheiden bzw. 2x zahlen


----------



## Coolviper (30. Juli 2012)

Wo oder bei wem muss ich mich melden,sollte ich keine Ausgabe mehr bekommen?


----------



## vAro (30. Juli 2012)

@Coolviper: Meine Ausgabe ist auch noch nicht eingetroffen. Hatte auf heute getippt, aber bislang nichts gekommen. Merkwürdig. Daumen drücken für Dienstag!


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Juli 2012)

Ich saß grad mit zuckendem Augenlied vor der PCGH als ich feststellte das ich namentlich in der aktuellen Ausgabe auftauche


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich saß grad mit zuckendem Augenlied vor der PCGH als ich feststellte das ich namentlich in der aktuellen Ausgabe auftauche


 
Wo denn das? Hab ich nicht gelesen


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wo denn das? Hab ich nicht gelesen


 
Seite 132, rechts unten


----------



## ile (30. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich saß grad mit zuckendem Augenlied vor der PCGH als ich feststellte das ich namentlich in der aktuellen Ausgabe auftauche



Sind ja auch gescheite Fragen, die es wert sind, abgedruckt zu werden.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Juli 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Sind ja auch gescheite Fragen, die es wert sind, abgedruckt zu werden.


 
Umso besser. Hab ich mich gleich mal in nen gutes Licht gerückt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Juli 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Selbstquote aus nem anderen Thread:


 
Derzeit ist das nicht geplant, ich schreib's aber mal auf meine hirn-interne Agenda. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Juli 2012)

Merci.


----------



## Coolviper (31. Juli 2012)

vAro schrieb:


> @Coolviper: Meine Ausgabe ist auch noch nicht eingetroffen. Hatte auf heute getippt, aber bislang nichts gekommen. Merkwürdig. Daumen drücken für Dienstag!


 Meine ist heute angekommen


----------



## vAro (31. Juli 2012)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Meine ist heute angekommen


 
Ebenso! Gerade am Lesen.

Das Mini-PC Special ist gelungen! Endlich Tests der Mini-ITX Boards und vor allem dem Prodigy. Anfang Juli musste ich mich auch durchschrauben.


----------



## Vhailor (31. Juli 2012)

vAro schrieb:


> Das Mini-PC Special ist gelungen! Endlich Tests der Mini-ITX Boards und vor allem dem Prodigy.


 
Ja, muss ich auch sagen - finde ich gut! Auch wenn ich generell der Ansicht bin, dass ihr Produkte, wenn ihr sie testet ausführlicher testen könnt. Wenn mich was interessiert lese ich halt gerne seitenweise dazu !

In den letzten Tagen hat sich meine Sichtweise eh von Pro-mATX zu Pro-MiniITX geändert. Wie man sieht ist für ein topaktuelles System auch gar nicht mehr nötig. Etwas größeres als das Prodigy braucht sich heutzutage keiner mehr ins Zimmer stellen. Habe auch gleich alles was größer ist (zu groß) aus meiner Wunschliste verbannt .

Wie ihr das auch schon angesprochen habt, ists zumeist das Problem, dass Board und PSU zu nah beieinander verbaut werden, um gute Lüfter zu verbauen. Oder man versucht ne Wasserlösung unterzubringen.

Fehlen nur noch 2 Sachen:
Der Test vom neuen Evga ITX Board
Der Test vom Fractal Design Node 605

Könnt ihr das bitte in der nächsten Ausgabe unterbringen  ?!?

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Seht ihr Dämmmaterial in solchen Gehäusen als gut verbaubar ein?


----------



## Klarostorix (1. August 2012)

Sooo, mit ist gerade eben noch etwas aufgefallen: Im Artikel "Pixel leise berechnen" ist im Absatz "Nachrüstkühler einsetzen" davon die Rede, dass die Gigabyte GV-N670OC-2GD, welche ja das Modell mit dem Windforce-3X-Kühler ist, laut sein soll. Bisher war eigentlich überall (nicht nur hier) im Forum davon die Rede, dass die Karte leise sei. Könnt ihr da genauere Informationen herausgeben, wie ihr zu dem Schluss kommt, dass die Karte laut sei, da bislang die Karte weder in der Print noch hier online getestet wurde. 

MfG Klarostorix


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. August 2012)

Ich fürchte, das ein Fehler - leise statt laut sollte es heißen (es sei denn, Gigabyte hat die Lüftersteuerung überarbeitet).


----------



## Seabound (1. August 2012)

Auf Seite 45 schreibt ihr, dass nur der Arctic Twin Turbo 2 als Customkühler für die GTX 680 infrage kommt. Wegen dem "Stromturm". Was ist mit dem Thermalright Shaman? Oder passt der von der Verschraubung her nicht?

EDIT: Seh grad, der Shaman hat grad Lieferstopp. Zumindest find ich ihn bei Amazon nicht. Vielleicht lags ja daran. 

Ansonsten, ne runde Ausgabe. Freu mich auf World of Goo.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. August 2012)

Zum Shaman sei das hier gesagt: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,874878/

Auf eine GTX 680 mit Stromturm passt übrigens auch der Accelero Mono Plus.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zum Shaman sei das hier gesagt: Geforce GTX 680: Diese VGA-Kühler passen plus Test des Arctic Twin Turbo 2 und Thermalright Shaman
> 
> Auf eine GTX 680 mit Stromturm passt übrigens auch der Accelero Mono Plus.


 
Hat der Mono noch genug Power um die Karte ordentlich kaltzustellen?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. August 2012)

Könnt ihr euch nicht dazu durchringen für Magazin Leser die DVD Inhalte per bezahlten download anbieten (als regestrierte mag soltet als fortlaufende Heftdruck nr gehen außer ihr lässt die hefte per offset drucken)
Vollversionen wie Spiele nur zeitlich begrenzt (außer für abomenten)


----------



## guidoevo (1. August 2012)

Schöner Bericht über die Mini-PC. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, das es beim Macho eine neue Version bezüglich der Halteklammern gibt. Ich habe mir vor ca. einem Monat den Macho gegönnt und da habe ich mich gewundert warum bei mir die Halteklammern für die Innenbefestigung dabei waren. Auf der Verpackung und in allen Tests (und im Bericht der Mini-PC) waren die Halteklammern für außen dargestellt. Habe dann mal bei Thermalright nachgefragt und man schrieb mir das nur noch die Innenbefestigung ausgeliefert werden, da viele Leute Probleme mit den Außenklammern bei hohen Heatspreader hatten. Das nur zur Info, es soll ja Leute geben die sich genau an die Abbildung halten und da sehe ich schon in meinem Kopfkino wie die Leute am zerren sind....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hat der Mono noch genug Power um die Karte ordentlich kaltzustellen?


Artic spricht von 200 Watt - sollte an sich reichen. Probiere ich dieser Tage aus ...


----------



## Raeven (1. August 2012)

habe mir heute morgen das Heft an der Tanke geholt, zum letzten mal. Ab der nächsten Ausgabe als ABO  Wieder schöne Theman drin, mit dem Mini PC finde ich richtig Klasse. Überlege auch mir mal was für`s Wohnzimmer zu bauen mit Blu-ray etc.
Warum habt Ihr eigendlich den Scythe  Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition (Prozessorkühler) nicht in Eurer Kaufempfehlung ?? In Euren Komplett PC verwendet Ihr den doch auch.


----------



## Callisto (1. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mir die neue Ausgabe nur mal kurz angeschaut. Ich muß langsam machen, sonst dauert es so lange bis die Neue kommt.

Mir ist dabei der gleiche Druckfehler aufgefallen wie in der 08/2012. Bei dem Einkaufsführer LCDs... (PCGH 08/2012-Seite 138, PCGH 09/2012 Seite 139) 

Anstelle wo die getestete größe steht bzw. stehen sollte "27 Zoll" steht schon seit 2 Monaten der Eizo Foris FX2431 drinne 

Bekomm ich jetzt ein Keks??? 


Gruß Calli


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. August 2012)

Callisto schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Bekomm ich jetzt ein Keks???
> 
> ...



Klar, komm vorbei. 

Marco


----------



## Celina'sPapa (2. August 2012)

Zufälle gibts... 

Da kommt man am Samstag Nachmittag aus dem K&M Shop mit einem Prodigy und einem Asus P8Z77 nach Hause und das steckt doch tatsächlich die PCGH im Briefkasten. 


Leider hatte ich bisher kein Glück mit dem Board, da es erst gar keinen Ton von sich gegeben hat. Eine leuchtende LED am Board und sonst keinerlei Reaktion...


----------



## Niza (4. August 2012)

Hi
Ihr habt wirklich saubere Arbeit geleistet als ihr den Mini PC zusammengebaut habt 
Alles vernünftig gemacht und super erklärt 

Echt Mutig einen HR 02 Macho in einen Mini PC zu installieren 
Aber habt ja super geklappt  mit ein bischen Fingerspitzengefühl

Ich hatte selber Probleme mit dem Kühler HR 02 Macho bei einen Normalen Midi Tower
Beim befestigen der Kabel und Anschlüsse auf dem Board ,dem Arbeitsspeicher und 
der Montage die ehrlich gesagt nicht die einfachste ist.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Seabound (7. August 2012)

Guten Morgen. 

Ich hab ne Frage zu ner Aussage auf Seite 62. Da schreibt Ihr bei Tipp 14, dass es bei Ivy und FX kein Problem sei, RAM mit 1,65 V Spannung zu verwenden. 

Ich dachte bis jetzt, man dürfe dies bei Ivy nicht, weil der Einsatz von 1,65 V RAM die Lebenszeit der CPU verkürzen würde und man sollte zwingend 1.5 V RAM verwenden. 

Oder bezieht sich die Aussage darauf, das man zwar RAM mit 1,65 V einbauen kann, diesen dann aber mit geringerem Takt und auf 1,5 V reduzierter Spannung laufen lassen muss. Genau so, wie ichs mit den Evo Corsas gemacht hab. Die laufen mit reduziertem Takt (1333Ghz) und 1,5 V, da ich Angst hab, die CPU zu beschädigen. Natürlich würde ich lieber auf die nativen Einstellungen hochgehen (1600 GHz bei 1,65 V), traue mich aber nicht. 

Eure Aussage im Heft hat mich nun etwas verwirrt. Was ist richtig?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. August 2012)

Du kannst durchaus DDR-1600 bei 1,65 Volt laufen lassen - wir machen das seit Monaten bis Jahren und haben keine Probleme. 1600 statt 1333 ist im Falle eines IVB DT ohnehin nahezu egal, es sei denn, du nutzt die iGPU.


----------



## Seabound (7. August 2012)

Danke für die Auskunft. Dann werde ich später, wenn ich zu hause bin, mal den Takt und die Spannung vom RAM wieder hochschrauben :0)


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2012)

Ich habe noch eine kleine aber für mich entscheidende Frage zur 8/2012. Kann es sein das euch bei der Länge der Grafikkarte Gigabyte GV-R7970OC-3GD (Windforce 3x) ein Malheur passiert ist? Ihr gebt 26,7 cm an (was mir sehr recht wäre), Hersteller und diverse Preisvergleiche geben grössere Längen an.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2012)

Preisvergleiche copypasten die Angabe von Herstellern und vergessen dabei oft Anpassungen bei den Custom-Designs. Wir sind zwar nicht unfehlbar, die Angaben auf Websites sind aber definitiv schlimmer.  Da ich die Karte gerade nicht griffbereit habe und daher auch keine Körperteile dafür ins Feuer legen kann, wühlte ich mich durchs Internet und fand das hier bei den Kollegen von Guru 3D: [FONT=verdana,geneva]_"Here we can see the backside, the card will fit pretty much any chassis as its *27cm* in length."

_HardOCP gibt uns ebenfalls Recht: [/FONT]_"The video cards measurements are 10.5 inches in Length, 1.5 inches Wide, and 4.5 inches in Height."_ (10,5 Inch entsprechen 26,7 Zentimetern).[FONT=verdana,geneva]

Daraus folgt: Im Zweifel kann man uns vor den Internetangaben glauben, da wir die Teile stets millimetergenau nachmessen. 

MfG,
Raff
[/FONT]


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2012)

Danke für deine Mühen Raff. 
Ich weis das ihr die Karten nachmesst, aber Tippfehler etc. passieren und in meinem Fall darf die Karte höchstens 26,8 cm lang sein. Jetzt bin ich hauchdünn davor mir das Kärtchen für den Lan Rechner zu bestellen und die olle GTX460 rauszuwerfen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2012)

Wenn es nicht gerade die sein muss: Übertaktete HD-7*8*70-Karten haben ebenfalls ordentlich Bums und sind aufgrund des simpleren PCBs deutlich kompakter als die 7900er mit ihrem aufwendigen Speicherinterface. Zu nennen wären da etwa die Club 3D HD 7870 Royal King (nur 21,0 cm, 1.050/2.400 MHz), Powercolor HD 7870 PCS+ (24,3 cm, 1.100/2.450 MHz) oder XFX R7870 Black Edition Double Dissipation (24,9 cm, 1.050/2.500 MHz). Damit gehst du auf Nummer sicher und hast ebenfalls deutlich mehr Leistung als mit einer GTX 460.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Vhailor (8. August 2012)

Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich bisher kein Glück mit dem Board, da es erst gar keinen Ton von sich gegeben hat. Eine leuchtende LED am Board und sonst keinerlei Reaktion...


 
Och nö...jetzt sag nich, dass Asus wiedermal ein Board vergeigt hat. Wäre nich so schlimm wenns mehr Auswahl geben würde. Sofern EVGAs Board nichts taugt und man ITX plus vernünftigem Kühler samt PCIe nutzen will wäre man ja quasi drauf angewiesen.


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht gerade die sein muss: Übertaktete HD-7*8*70-Karten haben ebenfalls ordentlich Bums und sind aufgrund des simpleren PCBs deutlich kompakter als die 7900er mit ihrem aufwendigen Speicherinterface. Zu nennen wären da etwa die Club 3D HD 7870 Royal King (nur 21,0 cm, 1.050/2.400 MHz), Powercolor HD 7870 PCS+ (24,3 cm, 1.100/2.450 MHz) oder XFX R7870 Black Edition Double Dissipation (24,9 cm, 1.050/2.500 MHz). Damit gehst du auf Nummer sicher und hast ebenfalls deutlich mehr Leistung als mit einer GTX 460.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich wollte mir wenn möglich schon eine HD7970 gönnen. Zumal der "Spitzenmodell Aufschlag" bei der HD7970 relativ human ausfällt.


----------



## zappels (8. August 2012)

So ich möchte jetzt auch mal Kritik loswerden. Es ist ja toll, dass Ihr immer laufend testet und SSd´s bewertet. Ich habe mir damals auf Eure Empfehlung hin eine Asus U3S6 gekauft um meinen sehr teuren X58 Rechner mit USB3 und Sata 6Gbit/sec zu bestücken. Doch irgendwie kommt nicht eine SSd mit dem Controller klar bzw. schafft auch nur annähernd die Werte die sie erreichen soll. Ich meine ok es muss ja nicht 500Mb/sec sein, aber hallo ich hatte ne Samsung 830er dran und die hat nicht mal 180Mb/sec erreicht! Vom schreiben ganz zu schweigen. Ergo ist selbst Sata 2 immer schneller bei einer SSD! Hatte jetzt drei verschiedene... in Rezensionen lese ich außerdem das selbst die Marvell Controller nicht mit dem Chip zusammenarbeiten... Hallo? Sowas hat von euch eine Empfehlung bekommen?
Wirklich schade. Vielleicht solltet Ihr noch einmal nachtesten mit allen möglichen Controllern. Denn ganz ehrlich, ich will mir nicht schon wieder alles neu kaufen. X58 mit 1366 Sockel... neue CPU ist dann auch Pflicht.... und und und... SCHADE


----------



## GoldenMic (8. August 2012)

Hab das gleiche Problem mit dem meinem Mainboard auf dem es ja durch Zusatzchip schon USB 3.0 und Sata III gibt, angeblich im vollen Umfang wenn man 8 Lanes der pimären graka opfert.
Pustekuchen, bei mir siehts dann mit richtigen Treiber und Bios Update immernoch schlechter aus:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ung-des-sata-iii-ports-trotz-i-o-levelup.html

Fazit: Schick die Karte zurück, da ist nichts mehr zu retten.
Benutz Sata II, den Unterschied mekrt man mmn eh kaum, so hoch sind meine Sata II Werte.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (9. August 2012)

Können mir die Tester des Asus P8Z77-i Deluxe eventuell sagen, warum sich keinerlei 3pin Lüfter am ChassisFan Anschluss des Boards weder im UEFI noch per Software (ASUS FANXpert) regeln lassen?

Ich habe 3 verschiedene Lüfter getestet und alle laufen stets mit 100%, selbst wenn ich die maximale Drehzahl auf 60%, welches da einstellbare Minimum markiert, fixiere. 
Ein Adapter auf 7 bzw. 5V lässt die Lüfter dann nicht einmal mehr anlaufen.

BIOS ist auf dem aktuellsten Stand. 

EDIT: Heute morgen kam der Geistesblitz. 
Hat sich hiermit erledigt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. August 2012)

zappels schrieb:


> So ich möchte jetzt auch mal Kritik loswerden. […Kritik…]


Wir empfehlen nicht umsonst, die im Mainboard-Chipsatz integrierten SATA-Controller zu nutzen.

Wir testen ja auch keine Grafikkarten im PCIe-Slot eines Asrock 4Core-DUAL-SATA2, der nur mit vier Lanes angebunden ist oder die USB-Ports eines Mainboards mit `nem 1.1-Stick – oder Klartext: Beim Testen einzelner Komponenten versuchen wir, Flaschenhälse zu vermeiden und weisen auf solche Probleme wie die von dir angesprochenen im Rahmen von Praxis-Specials hin.


----------



## kmf (9. August 2012)

zappels schrieb:


> So ich möchte jetzt auch mal Kritik loswerden. Es ist ja toll, dass Ihr immer laufend testet und SSd´s bewertet. Ich habe mir damals auf Eure Empfehlung hin eine Asus U3S6 gekauft um meinen sehr teuren X58 Rechner mit USB3 und Sata 6Gbit/sec zu bestücken. Doch irgendwie kommt nicht eine SSd mit dem Controller klar bzw. schafft auch nur annähernd die Werte die sie erreichen soll. Ich meine ok es muss ja nicht 500Mb/sec sein, aber hallo ich hatte ne Samsung 830er dran und die hat nicht mal 180Mb/sec erreicht! Vom schreiben ganz zu schweigen. Ergo ist selbst Sata 2 immer schneller bei einer SSD! Hatte jetzt drei verschiedene... in Rezensionen lese ich außerdem das selbst die Marvell Controller nicht mit dem Chip zusammenarbeiten... Hallo? Sowas hat von euch eine Empfehlung bekommen?
> Wirklich schade. Vielleicht solltet Ihr noch einmal nachtesten mit allen möglichen Controllern. Denn ganz ehrlich, ich will mir nicht schon wieder alles neu kaufen. X58 mit 1366 Sockel... neue CPU ist dann auch Pflicht.... und und und... SCHADE


Asus gibt in der Kompatibilitätsliste diverse Mainboards an. Wenn deines darin nicht aufgeführt ist, kann es zu diesem Problem kommen. Ich betreibe diese Erweiterungskarte auf meinem EVGA Classi SLi 3, welches aber auch nicht in den unterstützten Mainboards aufgeführt ist, zum Glück habe mit meiner Vertex4 vollen Speed.


----------



## Juicebag (11. August 2012)

Ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht vom Mini-PC Teil. 
Ein Kumpel wollte sich einen fürs Wohnzimmer für multimediale Aktivitäten anschaffen, allerdings ist die vorgestellte Auswahl etwas dürftig und zugegebenermaßen auch sehr teuer. 
Wieso geht ihr nicht etwas auf günstigere Produkte ein? Wieso vergleicht ihr nicht auch SFX-Netzteile? 
Ich habe mir das Heft eigentlich nur wegen dieses Artikels gekauft. Vielleicht kanns auch sein, dass es einfach nicht soviele Produkte für diesen Interessentenkreis gibt!?

Schön hätte ich auch noch eine Auflistung der am Besten dafür geeigneten CPUs (sowohl Intel als auch AMD) gesehen und deren Leistung auch bei Full HD-Wiedergabe von Filmen, da der i3 Sand vom Laptop meines Vater bei diesen schon extrem ins Stottern kommt.
Dies wäre vor allem mal schön gewesen, da man für die meisten CPUs immer nur Spiele-Benchmarks sieht, aber sofern man mit dem HTPC nicht spielen, sondern nur hochaufgelöste Filme schauen will, man ziemlich ratlos im Walde steht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2012)

Ein Sandy Bridge i3 soll bei 1080p ins Stottern geraten? Das wäre mir neu.


----------



## FreezerX (11. August 2012)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Schön hätte ich auch noch eine Auflistung der am Besten dafür geeigneten CPUs (sowohl Intel als auch AMD) gesehen und deren Leistung auch bei Full HD-Wiedergabe von Filmen, da der i3 Sand vom Laptop meines Vater bei diesen schon extrem ins Stottern kommt.
> Dies wäre vor allem mal schön gewesen, da man für die meisten CPUs immer nur Spiele-Benchmarks sieht, aber sofern man mit dem HTPC nicht spielen, sondern nur hochaufgelöste Filme schauen will, man ziemlich ratlos im Walde steht.



Auch Notebook i3-Prozessoren (wie der i3-2350m) packen FullHD Wiedergabe (1080p, nicht i) relativ bequem ohne Ruckeln.
Das Problem muss an einer anderen Stelle sitzen.


----------



## mad-onion (12. August 2012)

Euren Einkaufsführer würde ich nochmal überdenken.
Gerade bei den Grafikkarten sieht man gefühlte 70% jenseits der 250€-Grenze.
Eine Aufgliederung in Preisklassen wäre hier wünschenswert. Auch einer Wiedereinführung von FPS-Zahlen würde ich hier zustimmen.
User, die nur ein Budget von 150-200€ oder weniger haben, finden kaum etwas bis gar nichts.
Und Leute mit diesem "niedrigen" Budget sind wohl in deutlich stärkerer Zahl vertreten als "Visa-Platin-Besitzer"
Auch die Netzteile sind zu wenige. Bei den Monitoren ist nun der selbe  Druckfehler zwei Ausgaben nacheinander aufgetreten, was schon peinlich  ist.
Plus: Habe mir seit langem mal wieder ne DVD-Ausgabe geholt mit der 09-2012 und was ist? die DVD läuft in drei verschiedenen Rechnern nicht.
Es wird gesucht und gesucht, mal der Name der Disc auch erkannt aber das wars dann, auf Inhalte zugreifen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Natikill (12. August 2012)

Kann ich WOrld of Goo eigentlich irgendwie im Steam aktivieren???


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. August 2012)

Ich meine, unsere Version sei stand alone?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. August 2012)

mad-onion schrieb:


> [...] Plus: Habe mir seit langem mal wieder ne DVD-Ausgabe geholt mit der 09-2012 und was ist? die DVD läuft in drei verschiedenen Rechnern nicht. Es wird gesucht und gesucht, mal der Name der Disc auch erkannt aber das wars dann, auf Inhalte zugreifen ist nicht möglich.


 
Schick mit eine PN mit deiner Anschrift.

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich meine, unsere Version sei stand alone?


 
Definitiv. Du kannst das Spiel also höchstens einfach so in der Steam-Liste verknüpfen, aber nötig ist das nicht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. August 2012)

Die Ausgabe war wie immer interessant. Beim Video hat es mich beim "Video: Grafikkarte leiser machen" manchmal schon durchgeschüttelt. (Das ist nicht böse gemeint. )
Ihr löst die Wärmeleitpads mit dem Messer sorgsam runter und zieht beim Lüfter einfach am Kabel. (Ich habe die klebrigen Pads zum Teil weggeschmissen, aber beim Lüfteranschluss am Plastikteil leicht gelöst.)
Dann hätte ich noch vorsichtig mit einem Crepetuch den Rest der WLP am Chip entfernt.
Solche Spawa Kühler hätte ich mir eigentlich auch gewünscht. Vielleicht hätte ich dann bei meiner Wasserkühlung mit einem reinen Grafikkartenchipkühler auch noch ein paar Euro gespart.
Zuletzt das: 2:20 beim Lösen des PCB vom Kühler ist der Daumen wunderbar auf den goldenen Kontakten. Zumindest eine Warnung, sich vorher zu erden, wäre wichtig gewesen. Aber selbst dann ist es ja nicht ganz ungefährlich.
Zum Glück gab es bei mir (Powercolor 6950) nur 4 Schrauben zum lösen. Dauer: 30s.
Ansonsten gibt es eigentlich nichts zu bemängeln.  Das war nur eine kleine Kritik, da ihr ja "Vorbilder" seid. Wenn ein Anfänger beim auseinanderbauen seiner 400€ Karte sie schrottet, wäre es ja sehr ärgerlich.
Ein letzter Wunsch (der eigentlich in einen anderen Thread gehört): Mini-Office-PCs brauchen keine 300W. Könntet ihr schauen, ob sich ein Pico-ITX Netzteiltest einrichten lässt. Zumal sie wirklich leise sind (lautlos ). Man findet wirklich nicht viel dazu. Selbst im Internet nicht.
Edit: 
Zuletzt noch: "Halt, halt, halt, halt! Bevor wir es vergessen. Den Lüfter sollten wir natürlich auch noch anschließen." ... "Das Kabel können sie auch noch - bisschen - verdecken" Rumms.
Aua  (Ich bin auch nicht unfehlbar und habe ihn einmal beinahe vergessen. Aber dafür musste ich den Kühler wieder abmontieren.)
Und zuletzt noch eine kurze Frage: meine Grafikkarte überhitzte sofort bei Last. Als ich um sie paar Gummies rumgemacht habe, blieb sie herrlich kühl. Als ich sie abgemacht hatte, war es wieder das gleiche Problem. Der Kühler ist so fest rangeschraubt wie möglich. Kann es sein, dass das PCB verbogen ist?


----------



## cdo (13. August 2012)

Hallo an Alle,

das aktuelle Heft 09/2012 ist toll, so wie immer, sonst würde ich die Pc Games Hardware schon lange nicht mehr abonnieren 

Allerdings hätte ich mir für den Beitrag "Der beste Mini-PC" Tests akuteller Mini-All-In-One-Geräte gewünscht, wie zB:
-MSI Wind Box DC100 (am besten die WE4504G5GXX mit AMD E-450 und 128GB SSD zu unschlagbaren ca. EUR 299,-)
-Zotac Zbox Nano XS AD11 Plus (AMD E-450 64GB SSD und Fernbedienung)

Hintergrund ist, dass ich bis jetzt einen Zweit-PC am Wohnzimmerfernseher hatte. Keinen richtigen HTPC, sondern einen standart Midi-Tower mit diversen Festplatten zusammen Gesamtkapazität 11TB.
Da ich aber auch am Fernseher im Schlafzimmer (und in weiterer Zukunft vielleicht auch an anderen Orten im Haus, zB im Kinderzimmer) diverse Filme/Serien (allesamt MKV-Dateien) streamen will,
habe ich mir ein QNAP NAS mit 4x3TB WD Red WD30EFRX zur zentralen Speicherung aller Daten geholt und will dafür den Wohnzimmer-PC (Alter Core2Duo) ausrangieren. 
Dafür sollen (für den Anfang) zwei Minikisten (a la Zotac Zbox Nano) angeschafft werden. Diese sind dann nur fürs streamen von HD Material vom Qnap NAS auf den jeweiligen Fernseher mittels Software MediaPortal zuständig.

Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob diese kleinen Eier legenden Wollmichsäue auch genug "Kraft" haben, um einen 1080p Film mit Hoher Bitrate, 7.1 Ton und wildem vor/zurückspulen zu "stemmen",
oder ob ich 2-3 Monate auf den Trinity warten und hoffen soll, dass dieser in irgendeiner Form Kernstück einen kleinen Kiste von MSI, Zotac, Asus usw. werden wird.


----------



## Flashpoint (13. August 2012)

Da ich derzeit keine Zeit zum lesen hatte, fällt mir auf, dass ich die 9/2012 garnicht erhalten habe. 
An wen soll ich mich wenden?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. August 2012)

Flashpoint schrieb:


> Da ich derzeit keine Zeit zum lesen hatte, fällt mir auf, dass ich die 9/2012 garnicht erhalten habe.
> An wen soll ich mich wenden?


 
An diese Person hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38170-abo-computec-de.html 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Parzival (13. August 2012)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht vom Mini-PC Teil.
> Ein Kumpel wollte sich einen fürs Wohnzimmer für multimediale Aktivitäten anschaffen, allerdings ist die vorgestellte Auswahl etwas dürftig und zugegebenermaßen auch sehr teuer.
> Wieso geht ihr nicht etwas auf günstigere Produkte ein? Wieso vergleicht ihr nicht auch SFX-Netzteile?


 
Dem muss ich leider zustimmen. Ich glaube beim HTPC habt ihr nicht einmal das Netzteil gezeigt. Ich denke mal das war schon beim Gehäuse dabei oder? Ein Test von SFX-Netzteilen wäre wirklich interessant. Eventuell gibt es ja auch noch kompaktere oder externe Alternativen für HTPC. 

Sonst ist die Ausgabe absolut gelungen!
LG


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. August 2012)

Parzival schrieb:


> Dem muss ich leider zustimmen. Ich glaube beim HTPC habt ihr nicht einmal das Netzteil gezeigt. Ich denke mal das war schon beim Gehäuse dabei oder? Ein Test von SFX-Netzteilen wäre wirklich interessant. Eventuell gibt es ja auch noch kompaktere oder externe Alternativen für HTPC.
> 
> Sonst ist die Ausgabe absolut gelungen!
> LG


Genau deswegen wäre ich für einen Test von PicoPSU wie dieses hier. Wo sollte man sie kaufen. Wirkungsgrad? etc.


----------



## Lorin (14. August 2012)

Hallo!

 In der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH wird im USB 3.0-Platten-Test mehrfach erwähnt, das für die WD 
 Laufwerke MyPassport Essential und MyBook Essential Adapter für TB und FW800 angeboten werden. Ich kann weder beim Hersteller noch bei google irgendetwas dazu finden.

 Ist das nur ein Fehler und wenn nein, wo kann ich solche Adapter bekommen?

 Gruß

 Lorin


----------



## PCGH_Marco (14. August 2012)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Auch die Netzteile sind zu wenige.



Wie viele Netzteile sollen es denn sein?



mad-onion schrieb:


> Bei den Monitoren ist nun der selbe  Druckfehler zwei Ausgaben nacheinander aufgetreten, was schon peinlich  ist.



Danke, den Fehler haben nun wir korrigiert. Trotz vier Korrekturstufen - eigentlich unmöglich ...

Marco


----------



## Daniel_M (14. August 2012)

cdo schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte ich mir für den Beitrag "Der beste Mini-PC" Tests akuteller Mini-All-In-One-Geräte gewünscht, wie zB:
> -MSI Wind Box DC100 (am besten die WE4504G5GXX mit AMD E-450 und 128GB SSD zu unschlagbaren ca. EUR 299,-)
> -Zotac Zbox Nano XS AD11 Plus (AMD E-450 64GB SSD und Fernbedienung)


 

Danke für dein Feedback. Komplett-PC-Tests hatten wir bereits im vorherigen Mini-PC-Special. Daher haben wir uns dieses Mal bewusst für einen anderen Ansatz entschieden. Gerne können wir aber in einem späteren Mini-PC-Artikel wieder darauf zurückkommen.





Juicebag schrieb:


> Ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht vom Mini-PC Teil.
> Ein Kumpel wollte sich einen fürs Wohnzimmer für multimediale Aktivitäten anschaffen, allerdings ist die vorgestellte Auswahl etwas dürftig und zugegebenermaßen auch sehr teuer.
> Wieso geht ihr nicht etwas auf günstigere Produkte ein? Wieso vergleicht ihr nicht auch SFX-Netzteile?
> Ich habe mir das Heft eigentlich nur wegen dieses Artikels gekauft. Vielleicht kanns auch sein, dass es einfach nicht soviele Produkte für diesen Interessentenkreis gibt!?
> ...


 

Auch günstige HTPC-Komponenten und SFX-Netzteile hatten wir bereits im vorherigen Special. Bei Bedarf, können wir es aber bald wieder aufgreifen.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (14. August 2012)

Parzival schrieb:


> Dem muss ich leider zustimmen. Ich glaube beim HTPC habt ihr nicht einmal das Netzteil gezeigt.



Das Netzteil liegt dem Gehäuse bei, vom Prinzip her das selbe, wie man es von Notebooks kennt. Fand ich persönlich nicht so spannend um das nochmal separat und ausführlich vorzustellen. Edit: Mölli war schneller...



Lorin schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH wird im USB 3.0-Platten-Test mehrfach erwähnt, das für die WD Laufwerke MyPassport Essential und MyBook Essential Adapter für TB und FW800 angeboten werden.


 
Die Erwähnungen basieren auf Angaben auf den Verpackungen der beiden Festplatten. Diese habe ich inzwischen leider nicht mehr hier. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sich auf der Herstellerseite wirklich keine passenden Adapter finden lassen, gehe ich inzwischen von leicht missinterpretierbaren Aufdrucken auf der Verpackung und damit von einer fehlerhaften Angabe im Heft aus.


----------



## Parzival (14. August 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Auch günstige HTPC-Komponenten und SFX-Netzteile hatten wir bereits im vorherigen Special. Bei Bedarf, können wir es aber bald wieder aufgreifen.


 
Das wäre super!


----------



## Lorin (14. August 2012)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Die Erwähnungen basieren auf Angaben auf den Verpackungen der beiden Festplatten. Diese habe ich inzwischen leider nicht mehr hier. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sich auf der Herstellerseite wirklich keine passenden Adapter finden lassen, gehe ich inzwischen von leicht missinterpretierbaren Aufdrucken auf der Verpackung und damit von einer fehlerhaften Angabe im Heft aus.


 
Danke für die Info, dann muss ich nicht weiter suchen.


----------



## AK40 (15. August 2012)

Hallo leute,

zur euren Mini PC Special. Ich würde gern mein rechern auch so verkleinern doch mein Problem ist mit welcher TV-Karte oder Stick würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Atomizer (18. August 2012)

Hallo PCGH-Team...habe mit Spannung euren Mini-PC Test gelesen. Habe aber in dem Test erwartet das Ihr auch eine Grafikkarte in den Bitfenix einbaut. Leider war das nicht der Fall. Aktuell moechte ich mir nämlich dieses Gehäuse mit dem Asus Mainboard P8H77-i kaufen.

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob auf das Mainboard, wenn man den CPU Kühler Scythe Katana 3 benutzt, eine Asus GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 (euer TOP-Produkt aus 7/2012) hinein passt. Habe da nämlich widersprüchliche Aussagen zu gehört. Aber die Gigabyte OC soll stattdessen reinpassen die ist aber nicht wirklich grösser in ihren Aussmaßen laut Hersteller. Gibts da jemanden der mir darauf eine Antwort geben kann?​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. August 2012)

Keine Grafikkarte in dem weißen Bitfenix? Da haben wir eine GTX 670 verbaut.


----------



## Atomizer (18. August 2012)

Ja ihr habt davon geschrieben das Ihr eine benutzt habt...aber auf den Fotos auf Seite 16 und 18 sehe ich keine die im Mainboard steckt.


----------



## pringles (19. August 2012)

Atomizer schrieb:


> Ja ihr habt davon geschrieben das Ihr eine benutzt habt...aber auf den Fotos auf Seite 16 und 18 sehe ich keine die im Mainboard steckt.


ich glaub das ist mit absicht weil eigentlich jeder eine grafikkarte einbauen kann und man sonst nichts mehr von dem restlichen aufbau sieht weil die graka alles verdeckt.
allerdings hätte ich es gut gefunden wenn wenigstens auf der cd noch der test zum sg07/08 und sg05/05 draufgewesen wäre. im heft hätte ich mir sonst auch das cooler master elite 120 advanced gewünscht, da es noch relativ neu und trotzdem gut und günstig ist


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

an dieser stelle könnte ich noch darüberhinaus hinzufügen, dass
anscheined zb die gpu tests in früheren pcgh's hinsichtlich des *vortext*es zu den testtabelle ausführlicher ausfielen
da wurden noch oft viele tips wie man manche drehzahlen und taktraten gut modifizieren kann gegeben
dies habe ich vor allem in der pcgh 8/2012 mit ihrem großen gpu test zeimlich vermisst


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. August 2012)

Keine Sorge, die Tipps gibt es in "normalen" Tests nach wie vor (auch in der 08 und bald in der 10). Bei dem Megaspecial war trotz des großen Seitenumfangs einfach kein Platz dafür.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

dann freu ich mich umso mehr auf die 10/2012


----------



## Rolk (23. August 2012)

Ich vermisse im Single GPU Leistungsindex die Ergebinsse der einzelnen Benchmarks. Wird das in Zukunft wieder ergänzt oder kann man die Ergebnisse an anderer Stelle einsehen?


----------



## constantinosand (23. August 2012)

ich auch, ich finde die detailtreu als auch informationsvielfalt hat leider abgenommen

vergleicht man beispielsweise die größeren gpu test von 8/2012 und 6/2011

so sind in der 6/2011 beispeilsweise die gpu's der jeweiligen hersteller nach der leistungsfähigkeit aufgelistet
so kann man sich auf den übblichen gpu leistungsindex als auch auf den gpu leistungsindex der hersteller/modelle verlassen


----------



## Gary94 (23. August 2012)

@PCGH_Marc: Mein Fehler den ich im vorigen Heft angemerkt habe, besteht immer noch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. August 2012)

Was war das?


----------



## Gary94 (23. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was war das?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/224359-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-08-2012-a-7.htmlKlick

Du weißt schon, das mit der HD 4000


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. August 2012)

Das habe ich korrigiert für die 10/2012.


----------



## mad-onion (28. August 2012)

Hallo nochmal, ein Fehler ist mir noch aufgefallen, wobei ich jetzt nicht 10 Seiten hier im Forum nachlese obs schon einer geschrieben hat.
Es geht um die Cashback Aktion der FX-CPUs. Da schreibt ihr auf Seite 130:
Modell   Straßenpreis  Cashback  Endpreis
FX6100 120 Euro       15 Euro     105 Euro
FX4170 120 Euro       10 Euro     105 Euro

Versteht ihr was ich meine?

Um auf die Frage mit der Anzahl der Netzteile zurückzukommen, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. 
Mir gehts darum dass mehr Netzteile unter 100€ dabei sein dürften, gerade in der 400-600W Kategorie.

Was meinen neuen Monitor angeht hab ich wohl zu einem Nischenprodukt gegriffen, 25"... wäre aber toll wenn ihr den auch mal testen könntet: LG Electronics Flatron E2541T-BN. Vorab kann ich zwar schon sagen dass der Standfuss nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, aber 25" FullHD LED für ~150€ dürfte einige Gamer interessieren.


----------



## constantinosand (28. August 2012)

mad-onion schrieb:


> ...Mir gehts darum dass mehr Netzteile unter 100€ dabei sein dürften, gerade in der 400-600W Kategorie
> ...aber 25" FullHD LED für ~150€ dürfte einige Gamer interessieren.



sehr sogar


----------



## constantinosand (10. September 2012)

kann es wirklich sein, dass die gpu kühler _peter_ und _mk-1_3 zur 670 kompatibel sind?
laut beiden hersteller homepages sind sie es nämlich nich

alpenföhn _peter's_ Menü VGA Kühler
prolimatech _mk-13|26_ VGA Cooler | Prolimatech

is der _peter_ und _mk-13_ auch zur neuen 660 kompatibel,
nachdem er laut pcgh zur 670 kompatibel is?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. September 2012)

Beim Referenz-Design sollte das der Fall sein.


----------

